# Driving License Extract in Chennai



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Dear Folks,

I m a new PR.

I have my spouse indian license which I intend to convert to Oz license when I move there.

However, in the Chennai RTO - nobody understands the the DL extract letter.
instead, they are referring either NOC or IDLV.

Is there anyone who has got DL extract in Chennai RTO - kindly shed some light on the process.

Thanks and PM if needed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ask them for a "certificate of DL particulars". I've shared a sample here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vering-licensing-authority-5.html#post9684698*



Mudassar_SM said:


> instead, they are referring either NOC or IDLV.


I think you meant "IDP". International Driving Permit is not the thing you need.


----------



## rmskumar (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you finally get the DL Verification letter from RTO in Chennai. As i am trying for the same wanted to know what format you finally used?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rmskumar said:


> Did you finally get the DL Verification letter from RTO in Chennai. As i am trying for the same wanted to know what format you finally used?


From your signature it seems that you are already in Australia 

If so, why don't you use the VFS indian driving license certification facility ?

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

No Mate,

I made my IED in May 2017.
Im still in India planning for permanent move.

My wife is awaiting her Nurse Registration from OZ - once in we will move since Nurses get job quicker than IT.

So, I will be safe to search my IT job slow and steady...

Im planning to try with Keeda suggestion - get the format typed and request from RTO for seal and stamp. If not then NOC is the only choice.

Will update further...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newbienz said:


> From your signature it seems that you are already in Australia
> 
> If so, why don't you use the VFS indian driving license certification facility ?
> 
> Cheers


You need the DL Extract from Indian RTO for IDLV from VFS. See (pdf link): *India Driver Licence Verification (IDLV) Checklist*


----------



## sathyaac (Jan 25, 2017)

Bro.. did you manager to get the DL extract from chennai RTO. I want to take one before leaving for Aus.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

sathyaac said:


> Bro.. did you manager to get the DL extract from chennai RTO. I want to take one before leaving for Aus.


I have already checked with the chennai RTO guys

They call it DL particulars to Other countries Letter.

Im planning to get it next month.


----------

